# WHAT IS THIS???



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

IF he isn't any of the choices post your opinion here....

(he is 5" long....2.5 inches wide...By looking at him)


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

HERE HE IS


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

tail shot......


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Face shot


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

looks just like my rhom







great looking fish


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think it's a rhom.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

If you guys think its a rhom, or whatever could you EXPLAIN a little bit why you think it is, so iknow what to look for...thanks guys!!!!!!!![/COL







OR]


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like a xingu rhom...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

whats the difference between a xingo rhom and a rhom??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FohDatAss Posted on Nov 6 2003, 04:51 AM
> whats the difference between a xingo rhom and a rhom??


Follow this link for your answer.

Voting on a "fish ID" is not the way to do it nor does it really answer the actual ID question.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

personally i think it is a hight back peru rhom


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Frank you make sense out of any occasion!!!!!!!!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)




----------

